# HO to N-scale



## SParker (Dec 24, 2020)

I saw a great HO plan on their forum (from about 6 yrs. ago) and using the Atlas Track Planning Software, worked it out for N-scale. (That software is GREAT!). I am new to model railroading and would appreciate suggestions on where to place track terminals and rerailers. I am using a half ping pong table to hold my train board. It's 54x60. Thank you.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

There are several questions you need to answer first.

First are you planing to use DC or DCC? Will make a big difference in how it's wired.
Second are you going to run more than one train at a time? Will make an even bigger difference.
Third do you have access to the layout an all four sides? If not big reach problems with this set up.
Forth you have two reverse loops that will require special wiring.
A reverse loop is where a train can go through a turnout (switch) and loop around back to that same turnout
going a different direction. The two turnouts on the right side do this.

That diagonal track running from top left down to the lower right with the wiggles in it is problematic,
the track makes some S bends that can cause problems with some trains.

The two spur tracks lower left should be straighter, hard to uncouple cars on curved track.

It's an interesting track plan and all the issues can be worked out, just need more info.

Not so simple as it first seems but we can walk you through it.

Magic


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

SParker said:


> I saw a great HO plan on their forum (from about 6 yrs. ago) and using the Atlas Track Planning Software, worked it out for N-scale. (That software is GREAT!). I am new to model railroading and would appreciate suggestions on where to place track terminals and rerailers. I am using a half ping pong table to hold my train board. It's 54x60. Thank you.
> View attachment 551628


SParker;

While that track plan looks typical of the Atlas plans, (which are more intended to sell Atlas track products rather than to build anything resembling a real railroad.) if you think it's great, that's all that matters. You can eliminate the two reverse loops , by eliminating two of Atlas's derailment prone turnouts, the two on the far right. The curved tracks that now feed into those two turnouts could then be linked to each other with some more straight track. The sidings also contain a bunch of reverse curves, which may cause derailment problems when backing a train through them. Terminals can go on either side of the railroad, two should be enough, unless you are going to use DC power, and want to run more than one train. In that case, you would need to divide the track into separate blocks with insulated rail joiners, and include a terminal in each block. Rerailers should be used near the turnouts, since that's where most derailments happen. You might also put one at each end of the tunnel.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## LJClark (Jun 26, 2017)

You've got some long reaches there and if you maintain the overall size of the layout, you might consider locating some features that might require human "intervention" (turnouts, spurs, and sidings) to areas closer to the edge. If you want to get into scenery and non-RR related buildings, consider easing those towards the central areas of the layout.

I don't know your reason for having two reversing loops for a first layout. At a minimum, you might consider eliminating the two right-side turnouts and just turn that single stretch along the east side into two parallel tracks by making a folded dog-bone. Another approach on the two-track theme would be to move the beginning of the curves so that one track could pass over the other. 

It looks like the south half might be a little more mountainous (based on the two curvy sidings and the snaky stretch)? For variety (or future expansion/development) that might lead you to set up some industrial facilities and rail on the northern side. At least one siding along the north edge would help you store and organize cars and locomotives.

As you might imagine, DCC would help with operating this layout, especially with a wired or wireless walk-around throttle.


----------



## SParker (Dec 24, 2020)

Magic said:


> There are several questions you need to answer first.
> 
> First are you planing to use DC or DCC? Will make a big difference in how it's wired.
> Second are you going to run more than one train at a time? Will make an even bigger difference.
> ...


Thank you for this. 
1. Using 2 DC / AC power packs
2. I am not planning on 2 trains running at the same time, I do have 2 engines, but do not know how that would work. 
3. Access to bottom and right side, can move the table to get to left side. 
4. Reverse loops...Hmmm? I can play with the app and see if I could take out those 2 switches on the right and just have a parallel track there. That might solve the wiggle in the diagonal. 
5. I will fix the lower left spurs. 
I will send you an updated image when I get it worked out. Thank you so much.


----------



## SParker (Dec 24, 2020)

SParker said:


> Thank you for this.
> 1. Using 2 DC / AC power packs
> 2. I am not planning on 2 trains running at the same time, I do have 2 engines, but do not know how that would work.
> 3. Access to bottom and right side, can move the table to get to left side.
> ...


Ok, I have made the changes which everybody suggested. I am starting out with simpler design because I need to learn the basics before I get into the more complicated plans. I was given 4x the amount of track that this requires. 
But, for right now, a tunnel and mountain with a few buildings and a road is a good start. Maybe on the next one, I can go DCC.


----------



## SParker (Dec 24, 2020)

LJClark said:


> You've got some long reaches there and if you maintain the overall size of the layout, you might consider locating some features that might require human "intervention" (turnouts, spurs, and sidings) to areas closer to the edge. If you want to get into scenery and non-RR related buildings, consider easing those towards the central areas of the layout.
> 
> I don't know your reason for having two reversing loops for a first layout. At a minimum, you might consider eliminating the two right-side turnouts and just turn that single stretch along the east side into two parallel tracks by making a folded dog-bone. Another approach on the two-track theme would be to move the beginning of the curves so that one track could pass over the other.
> 
> ...


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

SParker said:


> Ok, I have made the changes which everybody suggested. I am starting out with simpler design because I need to learn the basics before I get into the more complicated plans. I was given 4x the amount of track that this requires.
> But, for right now, a tunnel and mountain with a few buildings and a road is a good start. Maybe on the next one, I can go DCC.
> View attachment 551749


SParker;

That looks a lot better. If you only plan on running one engine/train at a time, you won't need track blocks separated by insulated rail joiners. You really won't need DCC, or two power packs either, but keep the spare power pack, you may use it later. At some point, maybe on that next layout, you may well decide that you now do want to run two trains at once.
Then, you will have an important choice to make. You could make insulating gaps in the track, and use both power packs and an Atlas "selector", or a DIY control panel, to run two trains on DC power using an old system called "Dual cab control." 
Or you could leave track connected in one big "block" with no insulated gaps or rail joiners, and switch over to DCC. 

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That looks way better, good job.

You asked about power hookups.
I don't do N nor DC but I would use four hookups.
One each on the straight tracks top and bottom, on the left side near the curves.
Also one each on the two parallel tracks on the right, near the center.

Might not need all this but my thinking is better too much than not enough.
Easy enough to add power now than to add it later when something isn't right.

Good luck with the build and have fun.
Magic


----------

